# West Desert Ptarmigan



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for the late post, but Bax* and I went out to the West Desert to run the dogs a couple weeks ago, and wouldn't you know it, we found ptarmigan! Cagey little buggers. My two chocolate labs and Bax*'s black lab were no match for his new pup Rex, though. Man, can that dog point some birds! He retrieved every one of them too, which was no small feat. I was completely impressed. We ended up killing six a piece, but two of them hit the ground running so fast you would have thought they were chuckars or pheasants or something. So all we brought home were ten. We have never had ptarmigan before, but heard they are pretty good if you cook them right. Any suggestions?

Anyhow, they seemed to be under every bush. I would get out there before the season closes if I were you! What a day!

[attachment=0:3pduvxsp]WDptarmigan.jpg[/attachment:3pduvxsp]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

You know what they say about labs- they sure can play fetch. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That “West Desert” you and Bax* go to sounds like a neat place.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> That "West Desert" you and Bax* go to sounds like a neat place.  :mrgreen:


Its much like Narnia. Strange things happen each time we head out. Case in point: Rex turned out to be a phenomenal bird dog the very first time he went out to chase birds. It was like this was his calling in life or something. I would have thought he would just do okay, and then we'd have to work with him. But I tell ya, NATURAL BORN BIRD DOG!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, here's everybody's favorite bird recipe. You can find this in the UWN Waterfowl, Big Game, Upland Game, and the Confidential Fishing Forum sections. or see: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=41313 I apologize to all the seasoned Utah bird hunters, especially the waterfowlers, who have used the cooking methods for generations.

But for those UWN newbies, including our Pakistani spammer friends, and UWN out-of-staters here ya go:

Ingredients
1 - 2 lb Game bird
1 - jalapeno pepper
1 tbsp - cream cheese
1 pound - bacon

Instructions
> Jerk the breast meat off the bird with reckless abandon; the less you save the better.
> Cut a jalapeno pepper in half.
> Put the breast meat in the jalapeno half.
> Smear cream cheese all over it.
> Wrap it with 5 to 6 layers of bacon.
> Cook on a BBQ grill for 3 to 4 seconds.

This really should be in the Recipe section.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you ever noticed that bacon solves virtually any cooking fiasco?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Have you ever noticed that bacon solves virtually any cooking fiasco?


In certain parts of the country, yes.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice pic gotta love the chiwawa over lookin the birds. Them chiwawas can definately trail them ptarmigans deep into the brush. Congrats on your sucuss gents.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > That "West Desert" you and Bax* go to sounds like a neat place.  :mrgreen:
> ...


I had to google Narnia. I don't get out much. 



wyogoob said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever noticed that bacon solves virtually any cooking fiasco?
> ...


And if bacon don't float your boat.

[attachment=0:22k325z1]Tony.JPG[/attachment:22k325z1]


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard those taste like spotted owls.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just thinking about how much fun this hunt is today. You guys should take your dog out for some West Desert Ptarmigan sometime!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I went lookin' out on the hogups & saw a few yesterday


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> I went lookin' out on the hogups & saw a few yesterday


How was the herd? Looking healthy?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* didn't bring his cat??:shock:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looked pretty healthy, even the chicks were looking strong!!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

HA HA! -BaHa!- Would you mind sharing GPS locations to this sweet little honey hole? Looks like a good time!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously though, pigeon/squab is a very tasty bird. pluck 'em, clean 'em, salt and pepper 'em, and roast on high heat until the breast is med-rare and you'll surprise yourself how much you like them flyin' rats!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know how the West Desert Ptarmigan herds are looking this year?

Thinking about going out with the ol Fox Pro to call a few in if they’ve dropped below 4000’ already.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Anyone know how the West Desert Ptarmigan herds are looking this year?
> 
> Thinking about going out with the ol Fox Pro to call a few in if they’ve dropped below 4000’ already.


You gotta look at the moon cycle before thinking about finding them below 4000' out there.


----------

